# Rappelz: Stuck in loading screen.



## Afiag (Nov 25, 2007)

Everything newly downloaded and updated. I meet all the requirements and whatnot.
Launched game, logged in, chose server and created a character. Next comes my loading problem. I get the loading image, and music. After a few seconds the image lightens, and a few seconds later I hear noises [birds and such] which tell me that I'm on the island. My friend, who was waiting for me, even saw me there from his side of things.
But all I see is that same image. I leave it be for about 20 minutes, and it's still stuck. Also, I cannot get out of it unless I manually restart my computer. I cannot use Esc, the Windows key, Ctr+Alt+Del, Alt+F4, nothing. I've tried different servers and different visual configurations.

Can anybody offer help? I'm at a loss.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## tidusck (Mar 17, 2008)

ok so how did u get the problem solved?


----------



## Burning0 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yea i also have the same problem.... im using windows Vista and reinstalled the game 3 times, ended alot of processes with task manager, even ended explorer one time, but the game still freezes at the loading screen and it lightens up before it freezes.


----------



## Afiag (Nov 25, 2007)

Woah, i thought I actually did reply to the 'How' question. Well Vista magically produced an update that seemed kind of important to have been missing for so long. Apparently the system was having quarrels with my graphics driver, which is what prevented me from playing pretty much anything I fancied.
But with Rappelz, it seemed like an actual freak-error, because it behaved differently from the other games I attempted.

Oh Vista, I loath you so.


----------

